# The oldest hots keeper in the UK



## venomsearch (Apr 24, 2014)

hi guys and gals i`m new to the site but i was wondering if anyone knows who is the oldest hots keeper in the united kingdom. The reason for the question is that i am starting a paper on keeping venomous reptiles and the first chapter is on age thus the question so any help is much appreciated.

Thank you:2thumb:


----------



## GT2540 (Jan 31, 2012)

45 if that helps


----------



## murinus21 (Mar 6, 2014)

*re*

goto be pdr lol or mark


----------



## Tim Hallam (Aug 17, 2010)

I don't see what age has to do with anything but there are plenty of old rockers out there


----------



## Herptileeditor (Sep 9, 2012)

*Ageism!!!*

Hi guys & Girls. As Tim Hallam says age has NOTHING to do with anything. It's surely down to the time spent in the 'hobby' and experience gained - progressing through the 'stages' of reptile husbandry until ultimately keeping venomous.

For the record, I am now 65!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Does this mean I get a medal:whistling2::whistling2:


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

I wonder who the youngest is. I was first licensed when I was 20.


----------



## PDR (Nov 27, 2008)

murinus21 said:


> goto be pdr lol or mark


I might have been keeping snakes since I was 6 years of age..... but I'm still NOT old thank you very much mg::mrgreen:


----------



## Chris Newman (Apr 23, 2007)

PDR said:


> I might have been keeping snakes since I was 6 years of age..... but I'm still NOT old thank you very much mg::mrgreen:


Yes you are....!!


----------



## projectalf (Mar 28, 2014)

Billy that had Kearsley tropical must be up there


----------



## KDale (Jan 26, 2014)

SiUK said:


> I wonder who the youngest is. I was first licensed when I was 20.


what’s the youngest your aloud to start the process


----------



## Tim Hallam (Aug 17, 2010)

you need to be 18 to hold a Licence to keep animals controlled under the Dangerous wild animals act, so legally that's the youngest. but there are some competent youngsters out there I'm sure .


----------

